# Can Shooting From Around 145 Yards



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Here is a little can plinking video from the last summer:
With (real) fast bands and from around 145 yards.






Enjoy and regards
Torsten


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

You never cease to amaze me man. Simply amazing.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That's awesome! I love how long it takes you to get back to the camera. It really emphasizes the distance.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Definitely enjoyed that. I love hearing the ammo. It is so cool that the camera's microphone can pick up the sound.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

wow !


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Ha! Just goes to show how you can get your shooting AND your exercise in at the same time. . . provided you have inhuman eyesight.


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Fantastic shooting. Think I'd want pulley system to sit that can back up on post. Oh yeah, just remembered .... I'd never have to sit can back up on post!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Stunning Master.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

You get a whole box of kudos for that, Torsten. And boy howdy are they tasty!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Very wow, the sound is the best







, good shooting !!


----------



## Carbon (Nov 18, 2012)

The delay is impressive. Great shooting!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Torsten, you do know you we're already one if my heros

Lgd


----------



## Allen Welsh (Nov 13, 2012)

Amazing shot!

Cheers
AL


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche (Oct 23, 2011)

You are legendary. Maybe oneday I'll get to that level. I need new eyeglasses first, as well as a laser targeting system.


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

_145 Yards!_


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

As always,absolutely amazing Torsten! Very,Very, difficult shot. We have a target set up at the ECST in Pa that is about 75 yards away. The Target is a garbage can lid that is about 24 inches in diameter. I think it was hit possibly 5 times throughout the whole tournament with about 30 shooters shooting at it. Your target is double the distance and the size of your target is about 3 inches wide. UNFREAKING BELIEVABLE MAN!!!!!! Love it! Flatband


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

That is some of the best shooting I have ever seen, anywhere. I fact I think it is the best.


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for your comments guys!!



Caribbean_Comanche said:


> You are legendary. Maybe oneday I'll get to that level. I need new eyeglasses first, as well as a laser targeting system.


Hitting such small targets at that distances is really cool!
But those hits are more or less lucky shots!

Usually I prefer larger targets at that distance - for example like the plate under the can in the video.

Best regards
Torsten


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

torsten said:


> You are legendary. Maybe oneday I'll get to that level. I need new eyeglasses first, as well as a laser targeting system.


Hitting such small targets at that distances is really cool!
But those hits are more or less lucky shots!

Usually I prefer larger targets at that distance - for example like the plate under the can in the video.

Best regards
Torsten
[/quote]Humility is an awesome thing, Torsten. Much more valuable than long range accuracy. Much respect, sir.


----------



## Carbon (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm curious to know though, what were you shooting? Bands ect.? Once again, that is very, very impressive.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

thats pretty smart, it is also perfectly silent, you can only just hear the pouch release and if you were not listening for it you would not hear it at all.


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

how can you even see a can at 145 yards...I sure can't. I would need my rifle with a scope to do that. Now I feel old. lol


----------



## Mevert (Jun 7, 2012)

Amazing shoot. I know a lot of people who had a problem with shoot on this distance with rifle.


----------



## Texasbanger (Jan 1, 2013)

You are not human...You are a Cyborg


----------



## skip (Jan 16, 2013)

I keep waiting to be called grass-hopper. Super shooting, thanks for the view master.


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Carbon said:


> I'm curious to know though, what were you shooting? Bands ect.? Once again, that is very, very impressive.


I was shooting my selfmade slingshots.

And two different bands - one for 8mm and one for 10mm steel. They are explained in this video:






Best regards

Torsten


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Torsten, you are one of the inspiring masters who brought me to this sport !!! 145 yards hit on a can is from other planet man !!!


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks Arturito!

Fast bands really help at that distance - but these can hits are more or less lucky shots.

Regards

Torsten


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Absolutely incredible! Great shooting Torsten!!


----------



## the_pope (Nov 27, 2012)

inspiring sir.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

M.J said:


> That's awesome! I love how long it takes you to get back to the camera. It really emphasizes the distance.


I just take a nap during those walks.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

You are Beyond World Class.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

At one place that I shoot there is a old rusted out garbage can on the river at maybe 100 yards that I can hit about every 3 shot. I can not even see a can at 145 yards, let alone hit it! -- Tex :cookie:


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Tors ten,

I saw your video on the fast bands previously,you give the dimensions but I don't recall a length for your bands. Please tell me the length you are cutting them.

Darren


----------

